
Remotexe – A free, invisible, undetectable file downloader - value0null
https://github.com/kipkat/remotexe
======
pabbasian
kinda = powershell -Command "(new-object
net.webclient).DownloadFile('[http://example.com')"](http://example.com'\)")

